# Faith's first under saddle show!



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

you 2 look great !! congrats on your show!:thumbsup:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pretty horse, pretty rider!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you very much! Can't wait to start showing more.


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

shes such a pretty boy


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys look great congrats!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

What a pretty and mature 3-year-old!


----------



## ziptothestar (Jan 29, 2012)

That's great, congrats!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lookin' good, both of you!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations!
You both look great! ^-^


----------

